# Best way to break loose drive shaft nut?



## DTriumph (Dec 8, 2004)

Ready to remove my 240sx's engine to replace with SR20det...and I can't get the last bolt of the drive shaft with my socket wrench.
So, I suppose i need to buy or rent a tool...any recommendations? i don't have a compressor but I suppose i could rent that also.

Impact wrench, breaker bar, ??

Is heating up the bolt with a propane torch worth a try?

thanks for the help!!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

raise up the car higher and use a longer breaker bar.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Heating up the nut with a propane torch may be worth a try if all else fails, but before you strip the nut.*

* FCS Motorsports and their subsidiaries are not responsible if you happen to burn down your car, garage, dog or any other property in the process.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

my advice, if you heat up that bolt to loosen it up, *replace* it. heating it up will destroy the temper and being on the driveshaft makes it a critical part. like james said, use a longer breaker bar along with a 6 point socket if youre able to.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

breaker bar is the way to go. lots of leverage.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

breaker bar is really your only way. might want to try a lube before heating although the seal is most likely too tight for any lube to get in.


----------

